# What A Day- 3-16 out of Destin



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

Been planning this trip for over a month now and finally got to go. I had a lot of family in town mainly from home back in Nebraska. We left out of Destin Sunday morning on the Sunrise. I don't know how far out we went, but it was quite a ride. We could not have asked for a nicer day. There were 12 of us and we fished 6 at a time. We pulled up to the first hole and it began. We all were begging for mercy by the end of the first spot. I think every one of us pulled up atleast a couple grouper or AJ's. My buddy's dad and my cousin pulled up a couple stud AJ's. It would have taken me a week to crank those things in. When we finally pulled em in, we were all begging for mercy. So we trolled for a few on the way to the next couple holes. Good thing we took a break because after a couple of fish, I was looking for a place to hide from my turn.Everyone on the boat brought in serveral fish and not a single one was small by any means.My brother was sick the whole time and finally came out for the last hole and hooked up on a few bigguns. In the end I think we took home about 40 grouper and AJ's. What a trip. I have never got into fish like that in my life. Hats off to the crew on the Sunrise and Captain Kelly Windes, they did an awesome job and left us with memories we will never forget. I highly reccomend them to anyone who wants to go out and battle some brutes.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats and great job! Super pics...glad you all enjoyed the day out. Hopefully the seas subsidethis weekend so us smaller boaters can get out...gotta scratch the itch!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Sunrise is AWESOME. They aren't afraid to run to where they live, and they sure know where they live. Great report


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

From what I hear, Windes has all kinds ofplaces out in the Gulf.  Nice mess of fish you got there!!!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Now thats a mess of Grouper! :bowdown,How bout those Cornhuskers. I'm married to one.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, man those look Yummy. Sammiches for day.:bowdown


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like he really put you on the Grouper. I sure wish I could find a few.:hungry


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Great fish :bowdown:bowdown Supper report :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Man,i would be happy with one Grouper and one A.J !!!!!!!!!!! Nice report !!!!!!! Looks like you guys had a great time.:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

:bowdown Nice!! GO BIG RED!!! :usaflag:usaflag:usaflag

SWANDER


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats a great looking trip Congrats..


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

The cartel strikes again. Good job! Anyone get yelled at?..


----------



## Lucky #9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice Post...That would get anyone's fever up...:clap:clap


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a great day and nobody got yelled at. I don't know why anyone would, but it was great. We stopped and he always gave us a count to come up off the bottom, but it didn't matter, we never got more than 5 cranks and it was on. I just couldn't wait to get the fish to the top so I could hand my rod off. They really put a hurtin on us. It was just a lot of fun to see my family all bowed up on those stud fish. They are all freshwater fisherman and only 2 or 3 have ever fished saltwater. What a trip. GO BIG RED!!!


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice catch.. what did you use for bait to catch those groupers?


Tim


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice catches! I been getting LOTS of AJ's lately, and know of a hole for myself, but would love to find some COBIA's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

We used live pinfish all day. We never once caught anything but AJ's and grouper, it was great.


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

Have mercy !! u making my back hurt .

:bowdown :clap


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

My back was fine, it was my forearms that were wore out. They were swelled up and hurting bad. My buddy got so wore out, he held the rod against the rest and I cranked the reel for him. It was pretty funny.


----------

